
Show HN: Read Later for Hacker News - juliann
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/read-later-for-hacker-new/kcfdkmoconldndmnipphejclfmajmanc?hl=en
======
luckman212
The official Pocket Chrome extension also inserts itself inline onto HN pages.
Not to mention, it appears this extension hasn't been updated in over 2 years.

------
thomasruns
fwiw, if you have the Instapaper extension installed it has the option to
insert itself into Hacker News among other sites.

